# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cắt plasma tôn mỏng 1-2 mm. xin các cao nhân chỉ giúp.

## QuangVuong

Em đang tìm kiếm 1 máy plasma CNC có thể cắt tôn 1-2 mm. 
Yêu cầu đường cắt tốt. Ít xỉ nhất có thể. 
Có thể cắt lỗ Phi 5, ít xỉ và tròn đều
Tốc độ máy ổn định tại các điểm chuyển hướng. 
Nhưng yêu cầu trên em tự ngẫm ra khi xem 1 số máy plama cắt thực tế sảy ra các hiênn tượng :
Lỗ nhỏ bị toét và nhiều xỉ đen. 
Các đoạn chuyển hướng bị cắt lẹm vào chi tiết. ( em đoán do vận tốc tại đấy bị giảm nên đường cắt bị loe rộng hơn ). 

Các bác trên diễn đàn có nhiều kinh nghiệm cho em biết các yêu cầu em kể trên có thể giải quyết được không ạ?  ( nguồn cắt tốt, đầu cắt phù hợp , các cơ THC, Khung máy, động cơ dẫn động, mạch điều khiển. ) . 
Em tham khảo các đơn vị bán máy thì đều khuyên nên mua máy Laser. Nhưng thực sự chi phí bỏ ra tương đối lớn nên khó đầu tư.

----------


## dungtb

> Em đang tìm kiếm 1 máy plasma CNC có thể cắt tôn 1-2 mm. 
> Yêu cầu đường cắt tốt. Ít xỉ nhất có thể. 
> Có thể cắt lỗ Phi 5, ít xỉ và tròn đều
> Tốc độ máy ổn định tại các điểm chuyển hướng. 
> Nhưng yêu cầu trên em tự ngẫm ra khi xem 1 số máy plama cắt thực tế sảy ra các hiênn tượng :
> Lỗ nhỏ bị toét và nhiều xỉ đen. 
> Các đoạn chuyển hướng bị cắt lẹm vào chi tiết. ( em đoán do vận tốc tại đấy bị giảm nên đường cắt bị loe rộng hơn ). 
> 
> Các bác trên diễn đàn có nhiều kinh nghiệm cho em biết các yêu cầu em kể trên có thể giải quyết được không ạ?  ( nguồn cắt tốt, đầu cắt phù hợp , các cơ THC, Khung máy, động cơ dẫn động, mạch điều khiển. ) . 
> Em tham khảo các đơn vị bán máy thì đều khuyên nên mua máy Laser. Nhưng thực sự chi phí bỏ ra tương đối lớn nên khó đầu tư.


máy plasma nếu làm phần cơ kém sẽ bị hiện tượng như vậy đó bác chứ nếu dàn cơ ngon thì nét căng mà. nhiều đơn vị còn chả thèm phay cứ bắt ray thẳng lên hộp xong rồi ghép khung thì sao chuẩn đc chứ, cứ nghĩ máy plasma chỉ cắt 2d nên làm ẩu tả lắm
chuẩn nhất là hàn khung xong phay giường thì miễn chê nha bác

----------


## QuangVuong

Không biết ở khu vực Hà Nội có đơn vị nào làm máy như bác tả không. 
Nếu thực sự giải quyết được các vấn đề em nói phía trên thì em có thể đề xuất các sếp đầu tư.

----------


## CKD

Phay khung thì giải quyết được à? Đúng nhưng vẫn chưa đủ.
Vấn đề là:
- chất lượng nguồn cắt.
- tốc độ và gia tốc mà máy có thể đáp ứng.

Em đã tiếp xúc với nhiều máy được cho là có phay bào cẩn thận, nhưng kết cấu khung bọng, đầu tư cơ khí kém nên không chạy nhanh tốt được. Máy bị rung động nhiều.
Gần đây thấy rộ lên quan điểm máy được phay mặt lại là ngon. Có thể đúng nhưng chưa đủ. Việc phay bào cái khung máy đơn giản lắm, nhưng đảm bảo kết quả sau khi lắp mới là quan trọng. Lắp xong đảm bảo dung sai v.v... là điều mà em quan tâm. Lắp xong mà dung sai chà bá thì có gì gọi là ngon?

Trở lại vấn đề của bác chủ em nghĩ nên lưu ý mấy vấn đề sau:
- khung máy cứng vững.
- chạy được gia tốc và vận tốc lớn. Min cho 1-2mm phải đảm bảo feed trên 6000mm/min. Hầu như máy plasma nào cũng dễ dàng chạy được 20,000mm/min. Nhưng chạy chính xác ở 6,000mm/min và ổn định ở tốc độ này là chuyện không đơn giản  :Smile: . Đặc biệt là gia tốc.
- CAD/CAM cũng rất quan trọng.

----------


## Diyodira

Có những cái nên giải quyết phần ngọn, và trường hợp này là ta phải nghĩ đến lỗ 5mm, ít xỉ và tròn đều -> dùng laser, vậy thôi, không bàn nhiều, và đây là hướng đi đúng, ít thiệt hại.

Tks

----------


## dungtb

> Phay khung thì giải quyết được à? Đúng nhưng vẫn chưa đủ.
> Vấn đề là:
> - chất lượng nguồn cắt.
> - tốc độ và gia tốc mà máy có thể đáp ứng.
> 
> Em đã tiếp xúc với nhiều máy được cho là có phay bào cẩn thận, nhưng kết cấu khung bọng, đầu tư cơ khí kém nên không chạy nhanh tốt được. Máy bị rung động nhiều.
> Gần đây thấy rộ lên quan điểm máy được phay mặt lại là ngon. Có thể đúng nhưng chưa đủ. Việc phay bào cái khung máy đơn giản lắm, nhưng đảm bảo kết quả sau khi lắp mới là quan trọng. Lắp xong đảm bảo dung sai v.v... là điều mà em quan tâm. Lắp xong mà dung sai chà bá thì có gì gọi là ngon?
> 
> Trở lại vấn đề của bác chủ em nghĩ nên lưu ý mấy vấn đề sau:
> ...


kết cấu cơ khí chuẩn , khung sườn nặng thì chạy ở 6kmm/phut e nghĩ ko phải vấn đề lớn đâu ah

----------


## QuangVuong

Nếu dùng nguồn công suất thấp hơn 30-45 A và đầu fine cut. Tốc độ em cũng ko cần phải quá cao tầm 7-8m/ phút là ok. Không biết có giải quyết được vấn đề ko ạ ?. 
Lỗ phi 5 thì em cũng ít khi cắt có ít xỉ ở mặt sau thì cũng ko sao. Chỉ là nhìn ở mặt trước lỗ nó tương đối tròn là được. 
Em có xem dòng máy Torchmate cảm giác máy chạy rất đầm. Và nhìn lỗ cắt của nó cũng đẹp và tròn.

----------


## CKD

> kết cấu cơ khí chuẩn , khung sườn nặng thì chạy ở 6kmm/phut e nghĩ ko phải vấn đề lớn đâu ah


Lớn đó bác. Cần phải tính toán chứ không phải cứ to + nặng + chuẩn là nhanh được đâu. Chạy nhanh + gia tốc lớn + chuẩn nữa  :Smile: .
Nói chung là phải đầu tư, đây cũng là lý do các đơn vị chế tạo máy ở VN sợ khi rớ vào mảng laser, hay cắt kim loại mỏng. Ngay cả với các máy cắt laser khủng china chạy dây đai dù có bố thép vẫn.. rớt ở khâu này  :Smile: 

Cơ mà... như bác Diyodira nói.. vụ chuẩn này laser làm được. Suy nghĩ đầu tư khỏi lăn tăn.
Còn muốn plasma thì thế nào mới chuẩn? Cái này bác chủ phải co con số cụ thể cái "chuẩn" chấp nhận được, tương đối là thế nào? Chứ kiểu gì em cũng thấy dính phốt hết, ít hay nhiều thôi.

Bác chủ bảo dùng rồi, chấp nhận được thì cứ chiến luôn chứ có gì mà lăn tăn nửa ta. Đã dùng máy thế nào thì giờ đầu tư thế ấy, có gạo thì đầu tư máy gấu hơn thôi.

----------


## mr.trinhly

Bác phải cho biết sản phẩm bác cần làm là loại gì? Từ đó mới biết được cắt Plasma có phù hợp hay không. Lên laser thì quá chuẩn nhưng về kinh tế thì chênh lệch nhau quá nhiều nên việc đầu tư không phải dễ. Nếu tìm được giải pháp cắt Plasma tốt thì còn gì bằng. Với tôn mỏng thì việc cắt lỗ nhỏ mà tròn có thể được, nhưng ít xỉ thì khó. Khi cắt lỗ nhỏ phải để dòng thấp và tốc chậm chứ không phải tốc nhanh là đẹp. Máy tốt là phải kết hợp đồng bộ giữa phần cơ và phần điện chứ không phải chỉ chú trọng phần cơ cứng và nặng. Nặng thì đầm chắc những gia tốc giảm vì khi đảo chiều sẽ có quán tính lớn nên không thể nhanh được. Với yêu cầu không quá cao thì bên em có thể giải quyết các vấn đề trên cho bác. Nếu cần bác liên hệ em: 0966 263 913

----------


## CKD

Bác mr.trinhly có thể cho mình biết với tôn 1-2 mm thì tốc độ và dòng thế nào là phù hợp? Sản phẩm tương ứng với thông số ấy thế nào?

Em chưa chạy thực tế, nhưng xem qua các gợi ý từ tài liệu của nguồn thì với độ dày cở này tốc độ bèo cũng phải vài nghìn. Vài nghìn không phải là lớn nhưng chẵng phải là chậm.
Việc chạy biên dạng lớn thì chẵng lo, nhưng cái lỗ phi 5mm mới đáng ngại.
Còn ba via thì.. em thấy dùng nguồn xịn nó ít ba via lắm, nếu có thì chỉ cần gõ gõ cũng làm sạch được. Nếu dùng nguồn lõm thì.. máy mài mà xử.

Về khung máy cứng + chạy nhanh thì dễ rồi, nhưng giao tốc lớn thì khó giải hơn.
- cứng thì thường đi đôi với nặng.
- nặng thì thường gia tốc thấp
- gia tốc cao mà muốn chính xác, ít rung thì cần cứng.

Do đó cần phải giải tối ưu bài toán = kết cấu hợp lý. Khung phải cứng nhưng khối lượng phải nhẹ.

----------


## Luyến

Đặt em làm cho.

----------


## QuangVuong

Em có 1 số hình như này, Theo như đánh giá của em thì không được. Các bác đánh giá khách quan giúp em với ạ. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5...Vdtem9wQ0ZCOEE

còn các đường cắt như này em không có ý kiến gì. đẹp hơn thì càng tốt thôi =D

----------


## CKD

Đã xem qua cái lỗ của bác. Cái vết ấy thì khó giải quyết, nhưng như thế vẫn chưa đủ. Nó còn ảnh hưởng với chế độ cắt và trình cad/cam.
Bác có thể cho thêm cái ảnh, vẫn có vết, nhưng bác chấp nhận được để tiện việc so sánh.

----------


## QuangVuong

phần trên em có đăng 2 ảnh gọi là chấp nhận được. 
Em gửi lại 

À em thêm nữa, tấm mẫu đấy là cắt INOX. thấy bảo cắt thép thường sẽ ít xỉ hơn. không biết đúng không ạ.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Bác mr.trinhly có thể cho mình biết với tôn 1-2 mm thì tốc độ và dòng thế nào là phù hợp? Sản phẩm tương ứng với thông số ấy thế nào?
> 
> Em chưa chạy thực tế, nhưng xem qua các gợi ý từ tài liệu của nguồn thì với độ dày cở này tốc độ bèo cũng phải vài nghìn. Vài nghìn không phải là lớn nhưng chẵng phải là chậm.
> Việc chạy biên dạng lớn thì chẵng lo, nhưng cái lỗ phi 5mm mới đáng ngại.
> Còn ba via thì.. em thấy dùng nguồn xịn nó ít ba via lắm, nếu có thì chỉ cần gõ gõ cũng làm sạch được. Nếu dùng nguồn lõm thì.. máy mài mà xử.
> 
> Về khung máy cứng + chạy nhanh thì dễ rồi, nhưng giao tốc lớn thì khó giải hơn.
> - cứng thì thường đi đôi với nặng.
> - nặng thì thường gia tốc thấp
> ...


Mời bác xem Video này https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOXt_JbqmKA
Khi cắt thực tế em thấy cứ lỗ nhỏ tốc nhanh là méo, méo k hẳn do máy mà do đặc điểm của plasma.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> phần trên em có đăng 2 ảnh gọi là chấp nhận được. 
> Em gửi lại 
> 
> À em thêm nữa, tấm mẫu đấy là cắt INOX. thấy bảo cắt thép thường sẽ ít xỉ hơn. không biết đúng không ạ.


Cắt thép thường ít xỉ hơn mà có thể k thấy xỉ đấy bác, Inox xỉ hay bị chảy bám dính lại. Mạch cắt k hẳn là đẹp vì tôn mỏng khi dòng khí thổi xuống cũng làm rung mặt phôi.

----------


## vopminh

Các bác cho em hỏi, dùng plasma cắt tôn để làm tủ điện vó ổn không? Em nghe nói bị biến dạng nhiệt khi làm tủ điện không đẹp phải ko ạ. Đã có bác nào làm tủ điện dùng plasma cho em xin chỉ giáo với ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

Bác mr.trinhly phán không ổn rồi:
1. Plasma chẳng có đặc điểm như bác nói, làm tốt nó cắt đẹp à, đừng đổ thừa khi chưa làm tới, nên nhìn thực tế một con PlasmaCam cắt sẽ mở tầm mắt ngay, nó chạy như laser điêu khắc, chỉ mỗi tội giá chát quá gần bằng con china co2 cắt 2mm nên từ đầu mình nói là đầu tư laser luôn.
2. Plasma cắt inox sẽ đẹp hơn sắt.

Tks

----------


## terminaterx300

có thấy dòng fine plasma của komatsu dùng chỉ có 40A nhưng đường cắt đẹp và nhỏ gần dc như laser. khung máy plasma komatsu nặng hơn 3Tấn, ahihi :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> có thấy dòng fine plasma của komatsu dùng chỉ có 40A nhưng đường cắt đẹp và nhỏ gần dc như laser. khung máy plasma komatsu nặng hơn 3Tấn, ahihi


Khung máy PlasmaCam chưa tới 300kg 1m2 x 2m4, cũng dùng HPT 40A.
Tks

----------


## CBNN

Vấn đề rất wuan trọng là bác chủ đang xài nguồn gì? Chất lượng vết cắt phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào nguồn và phụ kiện cắt .   Đừng đòi hỏi khi xài nguồn jasic hay hero gì đó .

----------

tran1804

----------


## CBNN

> có thấy dòng fine plasma của komatsu dùng chỉ có 40A nhưng đường cắt đẹp và nhỏ gần dc như laser. khung máy plasma komatsu nặng hơn 3Tấn, ahihi


Nguồn 40A mà nhìn cái torch của nó là mê rồi nhỉ !

----------


## QuangVuong

> Vấn đề rất wuan trọng là bác chủ đang xài nguồn gì? Chất lượng vết cắt phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào nguồn và phụ kiện cắt .   Đừng đòi hỏi khi xài nguồn jasic hay hero gì đó .


Thi em đang hởi xem nguồn nào tốt nhất mà, Em không tiếp xúc với plasma nhiều, đọc qua thấy nguồn Hypertherm tốt, kết hợp với bép Finecut. theo thông số hãng thì bề rộng đường cắt có thể nhỏ đến 0,6 mm . không biết thực tế thế nào ạ.

----------


## CBNN

Nếu kinh phí ko phải rào cản thì bác hãy chon hyperthem . Con 65A là oke với đồ mỏng . Nguồn tốt mà chạy vẫn xấu thì tiếp tục xét về dàn cơ , thông số máy ... e từng gặp người xài nguồn tốt mà cắt xấu chịu ko nổi .

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Bác mr.trinhly phán không ổn rồi:
> 1. Plasma chẳng có đặc điểm như bác nói, làm tốt nó cắt đẹp à, đừng đổ thừa khi chưa làm tới, nên nhìn thực tế một con PlasmaCam cắt sẽ mở tầm mắt ngay, nó chạy như laser điêu khắc, chỉ mỗi tội giá chát quá gần bằng con china co2 cắt 2mm nên từ đầu mình nói là đầu tư laser luôn.
> 2. Plasma cắt inox sẽ đẹp hơn sắt.
> 
> Tks


Bác cứ cắt tôn mỏng đi rồi sẽ thấy nảy sinh những vấn đề như bác chủ hỏi. Em cắt Plasma hằng ngày thì thấy cắt thép mạch cắt đẹp hơn Inox. Vết cắt trên thép mịn còn trên Inox sẽ sần sần.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Thi em đang hởi xem nguồn nào tốt nhất mà, Em không tiếp xúc với plasma nhiều, đọc qua thấy nguồn Hypertherm tốt, kết hợp với bép Finecut. theo thông số hãng thì bề rộng đường cắt có thể nhỏ đến 0,6 mm . không biết thực tế thế nào ạ.


Nếu bác có kinh phí thì nên đầu tư nguồn Plasma dòng HD của Hypertherm. Loại này cắt mạch thẳng đẹp. Có công nghệ true hole - đục lỗ như khoan. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMt1jg3-7J8

----------

tran1804

----------


## haianhelectric

dungtb:máy plasma nếu làm phần cơ kém sẽ bị hiện tượng như vậy đó bác chứ nếu dàn cơ ngon thì nét căng mà. nhiều đơn vị còn chả thèm phay cứ bắt ray thẳng lên hộp xong rồi ghép khung thì sao chuẩn đc chứ, cứ nghĩ máy plasma chỉ cắt 2d nên làm ẩu tả lắm
chuẩn nhất là hàn khung xong phay giường thì miễn chê nha bác

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz4tbnzFcL0
Ông nói như thánh, chắc chưa bao giờ làm máy.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Bác mr.trinhly phán không ổn rồi:
> 1. Plasma chẳng có đặc điểm như bác nói, làm tốt nó cắt đẹp à, đừng đổ thừa khi chưa làm tới, nên nhìn thực tế một con PlasmaCam cắt sẽ mở tầm mắt ngay, nó chạy như laser điêu khắc, chỉ mỗi tội giá chát quá gần bằng con china co2 cắt 2mm nên từ đầu mình nói là đầu tư laser luôn.
> 2. Plasma cắt inox sẽ đẹp hơn sắt.
> 
> Tks


Bây giờ mới thấy có người bảo  Plasma cắt inox đẹp hơn thép.

----------


## QuangVuong

> Nếu bác có kinh phí thì nên đầu tư nguồn Plasma dòng HD của Hypertherm. Loại này cắt mạch thẳng đẹp. Có công nghệ true hole - đục lỗ như khoan. 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMt1jg3-7J8


Em nhìn thấy cắt đẹp đấy, nhưng không biết với tôn mỏng thì như nào. và nguồn có có được cung cấp ở Việt Nam ko.  :Smile:

----------


## cuongmay

Theo chút kinh nghiệm ít ỏi của mình thì chất lượng cắt rất ít phụ thuộc vào chất lượng cơ khí . Chất lượng cắt phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào độ cao mỏ cắt ,mà độ cao lại phụ thuộc vào nguồn cắt, đầu cắt ,  vật cắt, dòng cắt, tốc độ cắt... quá khó. Flasma còn 1 vấn đề tệ hại là tia cắt bị kéo đuôi ngược với hướng cát nên lúc bo cung đường cát bị nghiêng. Đẻ giảm nghiêng phải giảm tốc ở cung khi đó lại làm mở rộng đường cắt ....haiz phát sợ plasma.

----------

tran1804

----------


## CKD

Khi chất lượng nguồn đã được đẩy lên đến đỉnh hoặc gần đỉnh thì chất lượng máy quyết định chất lượng.
Tại sao lại thế? Vì hất lượng nguồn lõm thì dung sai đường cắt rất khó kiểm soát do nguồn, mạch cắt không đẹp không xác định được nguyên nhân cụ thể thì làm sao đánh giá chất lượng cơ khí. Chỉ khi cắt thẳng đã đẹp rồi mà cắt cong có vấn đề rùi mới lòi ra cái máy không đảm bảo.

Xin lỗi chứ.. Cắt thẳng thì cặp thước kéo rùa nhiều khi còn đẹp hơn.

Cắt thì đứt là một chuyện. Đẹp là chuyện khác, cái torch mà run run nhẹ thôi thì mạch cắt đã dợn sóng rồi. Đừng nói vào cua bẻ góc mà đẹp.

Hypertherm thì thấy nguồn dân dụng, cho cnc min là 65A, nhưng nếu thật sự chỉ có nhu cầu cắt 1-2mm thì chơi 40 hay 30XP gì đó là đạt. Nó không có cổng kết nối với cnc thì độ chế lại tẹo. Chủ yếu nó không có voltage divider, và plasma start. Độ vào đơn giản thôi.
Nozzle thì fineCut rất ok, tốc độ cắt chậm lại xíu, nhưng cho chất lượng đường cắt ok hơn.

HD plasma thì còn gì để chê. Nhưng chi phí đầu tư cực cao, phải có hổn hợp khí. Mà như đã nói, cái khung máy lõm thì cũng như plasma thường thôi. Nếu dựa trên nhu cầu mà đủ sức đầu tư giàn HD thì chọn laser sẽ ít hại não hơn.

----------

tran1804

----------


## Diyodira

> Bây giờ mới thấy có người bảo  Plasma cắt inox đẹp hơn thép.


Tất nhiên là bác chưa đủ cửa để nằm trong sô ít đó.

Tks

----------


## tran1804

> Phay khung thì giải quyết được à? Đúng nhưng vẫn chưa đủ.
> Vấn đề là:
> - chất lượng nguồn cắt.
> - tốc độ và gia tốc mà máy có thể đáp ứng.
> 
> Em đã tiếp xúc với nhiều máy được cho là có phay bào cẩn thận, nhưng kết cấu khung bọng, đầu tư cơ khí kém nên không chạy nhanh tốt được. Máy bị rung động nhiều.
> Gần đây thấy rộ lên quan điểm máy được phay mặt lại là ngon. Có thể đúng nhưng chưa đủ. Việc phay bào cái khung máy đơn giản lắm, nhưng đảm bảo kết quả sau khi lắp mới là quan trọng. Lắp xong đảm bảo dung sai v.v... là điều mà em quan tâm. Lắp xong mà dung sai chà bá thì có gì gọi là ngon?
> 
> Trở lại vấn đề của bác chủ em nghĩ nên lưu ý mấy vấn đề sau:
> ...


Chào bác! Em cũng nghĩ giống như bác! 
Để đảm bảo độ chính xác khi gia công thì thiết bị phải đảm bảo 2 tiêu chí. Đó là Phần mền và Phần cứng. Phần cứng ở đây chia ra làm 2 loại là phần Cơ khí và Điện điện tử. Độ chính xác về cơ khí quyết định khá nhiều cho độ chính xác gia công. Tuy nhiên các thiết bị gia công bằng nguồn năng lượng điện năng thì lại phụ thuộc rất lớn. Thông thường, các khuyết điểm của phần cứng có thể bù bằng phần mềm (tức là dùng phần mềm để hạn chế sai số của phần cứng) hay còn gọi là bù sai số.

----------


## terminaterx300

thực sự quan điểm plasma cắt inox đẹp hơn sắt có thể 1 phần giống như bên laser. nếu đúng bài thì inox sẽ đẹp hơn vì cơ bản sắt dễ chảy hơn inox

----------


## QuangVuong

> Khi chất lượng nguồn đã được đẩy lên đến đỉnh hoặc gần đỉnh thì chất lượng máy quyết định chất lượng.
> Tại sao lại thế? Vì hất lượng nguồn lõm thì dung sai đường cắt rất khó kiểm soát do nguồn, mạch cắt không đẹp không xác định được nguyên nhân cụ thể thì làm sao đánh giá chất lượng cơ khí. Chỉ khi cắt thẳng đã đẹp rồi mà cắt cong có vấn đề rùi mới lòi ra cái máy không đảm bảo.
> 
> Xin lỗi chứ.. Cắt thẳng thì cặp thước kéo rùa nhiều khi còn đẹp hơn.
> 
> Cắt thì đứt là một chuyện. Đẹp là chuyện khác, cái torch mà run run nhẹ thôi thì mạch cắt đã dợn sóng rồi. Đừng nói vào cua bẻ góc mà đẹp.
> 
> Hypertherm thì thấy nguồn dân dụng, cho cnc min là 65A, nhưng nếu thật sự chỉ có nhu cầu cắt 1-2mm thì chơi 40 hay 30XP gì đó là đạt. Nó không có cổng kết nối với cnc thì độ chế lại tẹo. Chủ yếu nó không có voltage divider, và plasma start. Độ vào đơn giản thôi.
> Nozzle thì fineCut rất ok, tốc độ cắt chậm lại xíu, nhưng cho chất lượng đường cắt ok hơn.
> ...


Theo như bác CKD thì đề suất của em hoàn toàn có thể thực hiện được. Không biết trên đây có bác nào dựng máy plasma khu vực Hà Nội có thể chế tạo không ạ?

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=QuangVuong;130003]Theo như bác CKD thì đề suất của em hoàn toàn có thể thực hiện được. Không biết trên đây có bác nào dựng máy plasma khu vực Hà Nội có thể chế tạo không ạ?[/QUOTÊ]

Ong haianhelectric hay ông Luyến ở khu vực HN là trùm rồi,  vịn 2 ông đó, tks

----------


## QuangVuong

Em vừa xem thấy có nguồn Victor Cutmaster A40. có thể kết nối với máy CNC. Mà thấy vết cắt tương đối đẹp. Càng ngày càng thấy có khả thi =D

----------


## Diyodira

> Em vừa xem thấy có nguồn Victor Cutmaster A40. có thể kết nối với máy CNC. Mà thấy vết cắt tương đối đẹp. Càng ngày càng thấy có khả thi =D


Phân khúc đó bác chơi Thermal Dynamic, thấy cũng ổn, còn Victor thì không biết thế nào.

----------


## QuangVuong

> Phân khúc đó bác chơi Thermal Dynamic, thấy cũng ổn, còn Victor thì không biết thế nào.


Em nhầm tên đấy con cutmaster A40 đấy là của Thermal Dynamic  :Smile:

----------


## QuangVuong

> Đặt em làm cho.


Không biết bác ở đâu vậy ạ.

----------


## haianhelectric

> Tất nhiên là bác chưa đủ cửa để nằm trong sô ít đó.
> 
> Tks


Ngon thế thì nó ngang mẹ giá máy laser rồi.Chắc nguồn Hyperformance, chứ dòng Maxpro200 nhằm nhò gì.
Cụ chủ nên mua con Laser fiber 500W TQ là ổn rồi, giá tại nhà máy Tung của có 25k$ thôi.
Tiện thể có bên đang chào bán con plasma KOIKE giá 4 tỷ đã lỗ so với giá nhập 1 tỷ rồi nha ( Hàng chăn dự án vi na sin, nhưng nó chìm rồi).

----------


## haianhelectric

Plasma cnc với nguồn Hypertherm power max 85A, bép cắt 85 luôn, cắt lỗ 5 mm thế này đã ổn chủ bác chủ ơi.

----------


## QuangVuong

> Ngon thế thì nó ngang mẹ giá máy laser rồi.Chắc nguồn Hyperformance, chứ dòng Maxpro200 nhằm nhò gì.
> Cụ chủ nên mua con Laser fiber 500W TQ là ổn rồi, giá tại nhà máy Tung của có 25k$ thôi.
> Tiện thể có bên đang chào bán con plasma KOIKE giá 4 tỷ đã lỗ so với giá nhập 1 tỷ rồi nha ( Hàng chăn dự án vi na sin, nhưng nó chìm rồi).


4 tỷ thì em đầu tư máy laser 1000W của TQ lcho lành =D.

----------


## Diyodira

> 4 tỷ thì em đầu tư máy laser 1000W của TQ lcho lành =D.


coi chừng hố đấy, 4 tỷ mà mua hết thì nó bán giá sỉ được tới 3 con lận, phải biết đàm phán nữa, tks.

----------


## Diyodira

> Không biết bác ở đâu vậy ạ.


Làm máy plasma thì kinh nghiệm quan trọng lắm đấy, vậy bác nên xem những máy mà nhà sx đó đã cung cấp cho khách hàng, ông Luyến thì thì xưa nay làm máy gỗ, còn máy Plasma thì mới thấy đây chưa biết thế nào, bác phải kiểm chứng, còn ông haianhelectric thì thấy chuyên máy plasma nhưng thấy cắt gia công nhiều, nên cũng phải xem những máy đã cung cấp, điều quan trọng là bác vớ được nhà sx địa phương là một lợi thế rồi đấy.

thực ra máy cnc plasma trên diễn đàn này trên 50% ae làm được cả, nhưng chạy như thế nào là một khoảng cách rất ư là xa, vì vậy bác đầu tư để sx mà nhắm trúng người làm máy không kinh nghiệm thì kiểu gi cũng dính phốt (CKD), thì oải lắm.

còn một hướng nữa là bác tìm hiểu ông cựu giám đốc "vườn chối", Hồ Máy thì phải, có còn phân phối PlasmaCam không, để có thêm sự lựa chọn.

tks

----------


## catbui65

> Ngon thế thì nó ngang mẹ giá máy laser rồi.Chắc nguồn Hyperformance, chứ dòng Maxpro200 nhằm nhò gì.
> Cụ chủ nên mua con Laser fiber 500W TQ là ổn rồi, giá tại nhà máy Tung của có 25k$ thôi.
> Tiện thể có bên đang chào bán con plasma KOIKE giá 4 tỷ đã lỗ so với giá nhập 1 tỷ rồi nha ( Hàng chăn dự án vi na sin, nhưng nó chìm rồi).


Bác Haianhelectric nói chính xác. Mình thì chẳng biết chi về Plasma, nhưng phần lớn thông tin thì đầu tư để cắt kim loại dày mới hiệu quả. Còn nhu cầu cắt mỏng inox, sắt đen (không cắt được nhôm đồng) bạn nên đầu tư Máy laser CO2 - 300W là cắt rất hiệu quả và rất đẹp (250tr công ty mình mua cách đây 2 năm khổ 1325, cắt đến 3mm). Còn đẹp siêu sao thì đầu tư Máy laser fiber 500W ( giá đâu khoảng 700-800tr TQ nhập về bán, hồi trước là 1,2tyr).
Máy laser CO2 này gọi là Máy hổn hợp (cắt cả kim loại và phi kim loại). Bên mình làm chữ quảng cáo hay cắt nhất là inox, đường cắt sạch sẽ; cắt sắt thì hơi bẩn hơn do bên mình chỉ có 1 đầu béc phi 1.2mm (mỗi loại vật liệu có một kích thước lổ béc khác nhau chỉnh chế độ mới dể đẹp được)

----------


## QuangVuong

> Làm máy plasma thì kinh nghiệm quan trọng lắm đấy, vậy bác nên xem những máy mà nhà sx đó đã cung cấp cho khách hàng, ông Luyến thì thì xưa nay làm máy gỗ, còn máy Plasma thì mới thấy đây chưa biết thế nào, bác phải kiểm chứng, còn ông haianhelectric thì thấy chuyên máy plasma nhưng thấy cắt gia công nhiều, nên cũng phải xem những máy đã cung cấp, điều quan trọng là bác vớ được nhà sx địa phương là một lợi thế rồi đấy.
> 
> thực ra máy cnc plasma trên diễn đàn này trên 50% ae làm được cả, nhưng chạy như thế nào là một khoảng cách rất ư là xa, vì vậy bác đầu tư để sx mà nhắm trúng người làm máy không kinh nghiệm thì kiểu gi cũng dính phốt (CKD), thì oải lắm.
> 
> còn một hướng nữa là bác tìm hiểu ông cựu giám đốc "vườn chối", Hồ Máy thì phải, có còn phân phối PlasmaCam không, để có thêm sự lựa chọn.
> 
> tks


Cám ơn bác đã cũng cấp thêm thông tin. Như bác nói thì em mới quan tâm đến khu vực Hà Nội làm được. tại cái vấn đề bảo trì, dịch vụ sau bán hàng mới có thể đáp ứng nhanh được  :Smile:  .

----------

